# Hello from New Zealand



## Marrow (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi guys! I just got my account a few days ago but have been busy with school stuff. My name is (obviously not) Marrow, but you can just call me Marrow.

I am a first time, 13 year old haunter living in New Zealand. How much weirder can you get? I set up my first yard haunt last year, and since my front yard isn't suitable, I used a shop window near me. So technically, it was a window display, but I would rather refer to it as a yard haunt.

I make static paper mache props, similar to Grim Hollow, or Pumpkinrot, or Spookyblue. My favourite yard haunt is Darkrose Manor, not for the props, but for all the bits of dead vegetation and leaves and distressed cloth. Amazing. (the props are awesome though).

I first discovered yard haunting in september of 2009. I found this video series- 



I made a mummy head thing with an old plastic skull I have, and thus was the birth of my first prop- Archibald. I then wanted to make a creepier looking body for my corpse, and so I found SpookyBlues awesome groundbreaker tutorial, which led me to Pumpkinrot and Stolloween, which essentially led me to everyone else in the haunt community. You guys are majorly cool.

I have a blog called The House of Marrow running at http://marrowhouse.blogspot.com/. I also have a Flickr account.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/.
And finally, if you really want, you can email me at [email protected]

Feel free to correct my spelling.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Marrow!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Welcome.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greetings an welcome.


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome Marrow!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to have you.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Its about time....Welcome!!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Marrow! We'd love to see some of your paper mache props. Neat video.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;










It is always great to feel the enthusiasm in other's words as they talk about how much fun Halloween is!


----------



## Marrow (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Really happy to be here!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Greetings bloody foreigner! I wouldn't dare correct your spelling, you might try to correct mine if I do. I like you work in progress photos. Good to have some fresh blood on here.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum Marrow!!!!!!


----------

